

Why Startups Fail: A Top 10 List From Prolific Seattle Angel Geoff Entress - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/11/07/why-startups-fail-a-top-10-list-from-geoff-entress-seattles-prolific-angel-investor/

======
tocomment
And the number 1 reason is ... server capacity :-)

Anyone got a mirror?

------
ojbyrne
No. 1 reason is putting "next page" after no. 3.

------
brl
ICanHasCheezburger.com is a VC backed startup?

~~~
ojbyrne
<http://failblog.org> is a nice expansion move.

